# What to cover food with in a microwave?



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi there,

I want to know specifically what other families who use microwaves cover their food with so it doesn't splatter all over the microwave. Most people use paper towels, but we don't use those at all. Would a plastic plate on TOP of a glass dish be ok or would you worry about the plastic?

We NEVER heat plastic nor do I put hot food in or on plastic. If I had the $ I would buy and use only glass storage (and we are slowly increasing our store of glass storage dishes but I don't have enough just yet). Generally, I would NEVER put plastic in the microwave but wonder if used as a lid it would be safe.

Anyway, I know about the dangers of microwaves -- so please don't post telling me that I shouldn't use one. I have reviewed the research and concluded that limited use for my family is safe. We have such horrible allergies. We cook virtually everything from scratch and have almost no safe short cut foods. Sometimes I need a shortcut. I didn't have a microwave for years but then decided that it was a compromise that I needed to make for the sake of sanity.

So anyway, how do you keep food from splattering all over the place making a big mess? Can you put a cloth napkin in the microwave? Would you use a plastic plate? Or glass dishes have an enamel paint on them that makes them get really hot so I would actually have to buy a special plate to use as a lid (which is an option).

Thanks in advance for your help!

Rachel


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

how about something like this. it doesnt touch the food. you can use it over plates and bowls you heat. they are not very expensive. or you could get a glass lid from the thrift store and use that. my inlaws had this plastic one and it did a good job of keeping the microwave clean.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

we use glass plates to cover food. i make huge batches of food so we have days worth of leftovers and people heat up a bowl at a time when they want


----------



## hellosun81 (Jul 17, 2012)

you can find special covers on amazon, they're pretty cheap, ask someone to get you one as a christmas present lol


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I will often use a tortilla


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

wouldnt work for me. i like my food hot which means 5 minutes, that tortilla would be pretty fried lo


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

I just invert a bowl or a plate over whatever I'm heating up. I've thought about buying one of those plastic covers but I'm always nervous about microwaving plastic.


----------



## babymommy2 (May 14, 2009)

I use a plastic cover specifically made to cover your food to avoid splatter like the picture above. They have steam slots in them and they don't touch your food unless you really pile it up


----------



## scary biscuits (Feb 1, 2011)

I've used a glass plate or bowl, but find that they get really hot and have burnt my fingers a few times. And paper towel can get soggy and plastic is suspect, although not as bad if it's not touching the food. But what I really like is wax paper or parchment paper. Not reusable obviously, but you can cut it to fit whatever you are heating up and won't fall apart.


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

We just use a kitchen towel. Sometimes I will wet it a little, other times not. Works great for us.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm in the glass plate crowd. We got duralex glass plates for our girls to use, and they double as perfect covers for a lot of our bowls because they fit nicely inside.


----------

